# 20 gal long or 29 gal...help me decide



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

I am planning a new planted tank and because of space constrictions the largest tank I can accommodate would either be a 29 gallon or 20 gallon long. I would also prefer to go "low tech" with no added CO2.

In favor of the 29 gallon I believe more water volume would offer me greater stability and I might be able to accommodate larger fish in the 29 gallon than the 20 gallon long.

In favor of the 20 gallon, water changes would be easier and the shorter tank would mean less expensive lighting.

Are there other things I need to consider in making my decision? Your insight would be appreciated.

fisfan


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

fisfan said:


> I am planning a new planted tank and because of space constrictions the largest tank I can accommodate would either be a 29 gallon or 20 gallon long. I would also prefer to go "low tech" with no added CO2.
> 
> In favor of the 29 gallon I believe more water volume would offer me greater stability and I might be able to accommodate larger fish in the 29 gallon than the 20 gallon long.
> 
> ...


*If any of them are a high tank then it would require more light to hit the bottom. I prefer long tanks over tall tanks. So if I had to make a choice I'd pick the longer one. If they are both long, then Id pick the 29 gallon. *


----------



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Annie. Both tanks are 30" long. The 29 gal is 30wide x 12deep x 18tall. The 20 gal long is 30 wide x 12deep x 12tall


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I say go with the 29 gal.
I know I always want a bigger tank.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Go longer if possible. Deep tanks are more expensive to light as well as having to put your entire arm in the water when you need to do tank maintenance.


----------

